
ClojureD 2019: “Native Clojure with GraalVM” by Jan Stępień - based2
https://www.newtv.co.th/video/video.php?v=topKYJgv6qA
======
kimi
Clojure 1.10 (actually Spec) does not work with GraalVM - but 1.9 works fine:
[https://github.com/l3nz/cli-
matic/issues/64#issuecomment-485...](https://github.com/l3nz/cli-
matic/issues/64#issuecomment-485238609)

